

Saks, Microsoft Team Up on Holiday “Windows” - nicara
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2009/nov09/11-23SaksWindows7.mspx

======
nicara
marketing gone wrong; check the twitter stream (#holidaywindows)

